# night sweats



## username1 (Jan 4, 2013)

ever since I started GH I've been getting night sweats, it's the only side I've seen, I'm up to 4.5 iu a day. it's enough to where I have to sleep in a different spot, I'll wake up in the middle of the night and will feel sweaty and can feel it all on my sheets. I'm even considering to sleep on towels so I can just remove them, I don't like sleeping in the sweat feels cold and nasty. does anybody else get this?


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

I have not gotten the sweats from Gh.  I did get them while on cycle though 500mg Test C.  Towels work


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Only on tren for me 
And I used towels and a fan


----------



## grind4it (Jan 4, 2013)

Like Dfeaton i have not had night sweats from GH, Test does it to me as well.


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

Is your growth orangeish-brown in color and does it make you cough uncontrollably every 5th shot or so?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> Is your growth orangeish-brown in color and does it make you cough uncontrollably every 5th shot or so?



LMFAO!!!!  Do you have the urge to scream at your woman to just SHUT UP!!!


----------



## PFM (Jan 4, 2013)

No, I have not experienced any body temperature changes running HGH. Is your BAC Water clean?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 4, 2013)

No sweats for me either....what gh are you running?


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> LMFAO!!!!  Do you have the urge to scream at your woman to just SHUT UP!!!



Or pound her out multiple times per day for weeks on end? God, I almost killed my wife by impalement while on tren, and you know that to be possible POB. Lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> Or pound her out multiple times per day for weeks on end? God, I almost killed my wife by impalement while on tren, and you know that to be possible POB. Lol.



Haha no shit. J had to visit the doc I beat her up so bad. She knows its coming again too; just asked me to warn her so she can stock up on loooooob lmao


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 5, 2013)

I got night sweats bad for a while 
But it only lasted for about 2weeks. 
Can't remember exactly when but
I think it's when I switched over to
The Rips and upped my iu's.  
I just sleep with a fan on all night.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 5, 2013)

I get them on any dose of test, worse on tren.  Sleep with a sheet or have towels handy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm this thread took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2013)

The rips knocks me out, When i sleep that well I always sweat.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha no shit. J had to visit the doc I beat her up so bad. She knows its coming again too; just asked me to warn her so she can stock up on loooooob lmao



That right there is some funny ass shit!!


----------



## username1 (Jan 5, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> No sweats for me either....what gh are you running?



I'm on rips.

BAC water should be clean, it's scripted (came with my HCG from the trt clinic and I've been using this bac water for a while now without any issues).

I had night sweats like this occasionally when I was on my test blast but, it wasn't every night. which is how it seems now. maybe the GH is having a synergistic effect with the test? I'm on my cruise dose 200mg/wk


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 8, 2013)

im getting them on 3iu / 400mg tes


----------

